# How do you maintain a healthy diet?



## Tommy

As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.

For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.

The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.

My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.

Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.

The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.


----------



## treeguy64

I eat my vegan diet, weigh everyday, and if I gain a few pounds, I up my activity, decrease my snacking.


----------



## TravelinMan

_Congratulations, Tommy!  It certainly seems like you are on a good track.  

I think as you continue to follow your above choices in your diet you will eventually (soon?) realize that you do not have to continue to keep a food diary.  Your eating will just become usual, customary and natural.

For me, after retiring from work I soon realized that my daily caloric requirement was way less than what I could burn off when working. So now I just eat a large breakfast of about 3-4 cups of fresh fruit with almonds and low fat yogurt, then eat a dinner around 5 PM.  I really try to eat whole grain products, a small portion of very lean meat and plenty of vegetables.  I have completely cut out snacking and really try to cut down on salt intake.

Somewhat like your story, after following this eating style I have dropped about 15 pounds (I am 5' 10" and 155 pounds) and still maintain my 32" waist but still may drop an additional 5 pounds.  I also play pickleball 2-3 times a week to get in my cardio exercise. 

There was a thread recently about "Living to Eat or Eating to Live".  You can put me firmly into the latter. 

..._


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tommy said:


> As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.
> 
> For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.
> 
> The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.
> 
> My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.
> 
> Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.
> 
> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  *I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.*


Congratulations!

It seems like your records/food journal would provide the information you need to create a series of basic menus that meet your daily requirements.  Then maybe a little tweaking of your basic plan as the seasons change or to accommodate special occasions.

Thanks for sharing your story it's very encouraging.


----------



## Tommy

Thanks all.  I neglected to mention that a few months after starting this experiment, I was able to discontinue the statin drug I had been taking.  The doc said my cholesterol levels are now fine without it. 

I am developing somewhat of a feel for the way specific foods come together.  For instance, I know that when I have a breakfast of oatmeal, fruit, and yogurt, I will have to really focus on getting enough protein and healthy fats for the rest of the day.  But at this point I think the record keeping will have to continue for a while.

treeguy64, I think it's great that your approach works for you and I greatly admire your active lifestyle.  I have several relatives who are very happy as vegans, but I don't think it would ever work for me.  It's too much of a struggle for me to get enough good protein in my day as it is.

I did try to create some "set daily menus" early on without much luck, but I may try that again.  We do have some specific meals, particularly lunches and suppers, that we often go to offset nutrient imbalances.

I truly appreciate all of your thoughts and words of encouragement.


----------



## win231

Actually, our metabolism doesn't slow down as we age.  What happens is we start losing muscle mass due to both age and less activity.  Muscle is the only tissue that is metabolically active - which means it uses up calories even when we're at rest.  The more muscle we have, the more calories will be used.  Losing it leads to more calories stored.  That's why exercise is important - especially weight-bearing exercise which maintains muscle mass.  But exercise has to be age appropriate to prevent injury.
Re:  Healthy Diet:  I make sure my diet includes 70% fruits & vegetables.  No limits on nuts (despite what you may have heard, they don't cause weight gain; the fat in nuts is healthy fat).  I limit processed foods - bread, pasta, chips, anything made with flour etc.

That's what works for me - & I've had a terrible weight problem since birth.  405 lbs. 38 years ago; 170 past 11 years.


----------



## Catlady

win231 said:


> Actually, our metabolism doesn't slow down as we age.  What happens is we start losing muscle mass due to both age and less activity.  Muscle is the only tissue that is metabolically active - which means it uses up calories even when we're at rest. * The more muscle we have, the more calories will be used.*  Losing it leads to more calories stored.  That's why exercise is important -* especially weight-bearing exercise which maintains muscle mass. * But exercise has to be age appropriate to prevent injury.


Aha, weightlifting is the ONLY exercise I like to do.  I've been doing squats to help me with lower body strength and it's already working.  I will have to add more weight and different exercises to increase my muscle mass.  Thanks!


----------



## win231

Catlady said:


> Aha, weightlifting is the ONLY exercise I like to do.  I've been doing squats to help me with lower body strength and it's already working.  I will have to add more weight and different exercises to increase my muscle mass.  Thanks!


We just have to be extra careful with weightlifting when we're older.  It's easy to get hurt.  I lift weights about twice/month, but I reduced the weight from 10 years ago.


----------



## StarSong

I follow www.nutritionfacts.org, which is run by Dr. Michael Gregor, physician and author.  He recently had a video describing the wisdom of eating breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a pauper.  
https://nutritionfacts.org/video/breakfast-like-a-king-lunch-like-a-prince-dinner-like-a-pauper/


----------



## ClassicRockr

Since we are both Diabetic II, we watch our diet, but not that much. No longer have any sugar, except Splenda for my coffee. Quit eating frozen dinners/pot pies due to the amount of sodium in them. Still drink Bud Light, but not the 12oz cans anymore. Only the 8oz ones. Buy milk in 1/2 gallon, instead of gallon. Both save us money and keep us from throwing milk (outdated) and beer that was left over. 

Still love our shrimp, meat (as in bacon/sausage, burgers, prime rib and rib eye. Mac & Cheese. Fried and sometimes mashed potatoes. Pizza. And, so on.


----------



## Catlady

StarSong said:


> I follow www.nutritionfacts.org, which is run by Dr. Michael Gregor, physician and author.  He recently had a video describing the wisdom of eating *breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a pauper*.



That makes sense since you have all day to process the food, instead of in bed sleeping.  My only problem is that I am not that hungry in the morning or noon.  I've heard the French have their biggest meal mid-day, don't know how true that is (or if they're thinner than Americans).


----------



## squatting dog

Drink a pot of coffee in the morning. Have a bowl of oatmeal (plain) and maybe a banana for breakfast. Then nothing until around 3pm. Eat a meal of chicken, spaghetti (wheat), maybe a burger, or if I don't feel all that hungry I'll have good old peanut butter and jelly. side order of either rice or potato depending on what I'm eating. Late night or early am (anytime between 11 pm and 4 am I might eat some nuts or raisins, That's it. If I get any craving during the day. I'll eat an orange. I also drink a lot of water through the day and if it's cold, wet and miserable, I'll drink hot chocolate or tea.   
I don't lack for exercise... hauling in firewood, hauling out ashes, going out and chainsawing up more tree's for firewood, splitting and stacking wood, work on one of the too many vehicles, or do one of the many honey-do's.


----------



## Ronni

Tommy said:


> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.



I struggle with this too.  For years I recorded everything on MyFitnessPal, an app on my phone.  More recently I've changed the way I eat, because in spite of maintaining a 1500 calorie a day diet, and remaining active, I gained a few pounds.  It's that pesky slower metabolism/decreased muscle mass thing 

Within the last few months I've started following, loosely, a more Keto diet approach.  I'm not in ketosis, but I've reduced my carb intake dramatically and upped my proteins.  Lowering my carb intake has made me feel better, made it easier to lose the stubborn 4 lbs that just wouldn’t go away, helped my digestion. No more bread, grains, crackers, pasta etc., very limited potatoes and other starchy veggies but lots of the other ones, and plenty of salads. No sugar, honey, agave, maple syrup.  One serving of fruit a day. I might steal a bite of rice or baked potato from Ron’s plate and about once a week I’ll eat whatever I want. 

It’s been a good call for me. For the first time in years I'm not having to record everything I consume to maintain my weight.  That's the upside.  The downside is that my diet, except on the weekends, is pretty repetitive.  I have a couple different things I'll eat for breakfast. A small serving of of the high protein low carb leftovers from dinner the night before for lunch, along with a salad and a sugar free jello for dessert. Dinner is a meat of some kind and non starchy/low carb veggies, and I'll cook some kind of carb for Ron...rice, baked potato, quinoa, etc, and usually steal one bite off his plate  Snacks are plain or vanilla greek yogurt, (greek is higher in protein lower in carbs) or non nitrate lunch meats like ham or turkey rolled around a stick of string cheese, or a "sandwich" of a piece of lunch meet and slice of cheese between two lettuce pieces.  I still have a cocktail or glass of wine after work, but I'm careful to consume only sugar free sodas or flavors as cocktail mixers, and the wine is zinfandel because it's much lower in calories than my fave which is moscato.  

One meal on the weekend I'll eat what I want.  Usually we'll go out to eat and I'll order pasta or some other "forbidden" item, and have a yummy dessert.  I know myself well, and if I didn't eat from the forbidden foods every so often, I'd binge on everything!!  And defeat the purpose.


----------



## mikermeals

I am almost 65 and use the ELEM diet (eat less and exercise more) and it works out pretty well.  I work out 6 days a week (pretty intense) eat a tiny breakfast and tiny lunch.  Pretty big dinner (with no real limitations) with wine four nights a week and am able to keep my weight down...I eat sweets only one night a week...as you can't abstain from everything.  No snacking in between meals.  My dad died at an early age from Diabetes related illness so I am crazy about keeping my sugar down (I know wine has tons of sugar).


----------



## Nautilus

I guess I'm lucky.  I eat what, when and how much I choose.  LOTS of bacon and eggs, steak, seafood, beer, wine and hot peppers. Age 71, 5'7", 158 lbs.  For some reason, I never drink water except to take pills...maybe a quart/month total.  If lost in the dessert, I'd be the last man standing.


----------



## Catlady

Ronni said:


> One meal on the weekend I'll eat what I want.  Usually we'll go out to eat and I'll order pasta or some other "forbidden" item, and have a yummy dessert.  I know myself well, and if I didn't eat from the forbidden foods every so often, I'd binge on everything!!  And defeat the purpose.


I'm curious, since you restrict your carbs during the week, how do you feel after that weekend ''no-no'' meal?  Do you feel better or worse than when you restrict?  I rather eat less than restrict my carbs, that's why I eat only once a day.  It's the only way I can control my weight.

I agree, don't give up that one treat meal, it gives your body an incentive to eat the healthier way during the week.


----------



## C'est Moi

I don't follow any diet fads.   "Everything in moderation."


----------



## Ronni

Catlady said:


> I'm curious, since you restrict your carbs during the week, how do you feel after that weekend ''no-no'' meal?  Do you feel better or worse than when you restrict?  I rather eat less than restrict my carbs, that's why I eat only once a day.  It's the only way I can control my weight.
> 
> I agree, don't give up that one treat meal, it gives your body an incentive to eat the healthier way during the week.


 Other than....and excuse the tmi but you asked!....being kinda gassy, I don’t really feel a lot different. Carbs do tend to mess with my digestion.

I don’t eat huge portions though. I don’t stuff myself. I usually take home a bunch of whatever I eat and Ron will have it for lunch a couple days.

Overeating will make me feel crappy and sap my energy way more that eating the “wrong” foods...wrong for me anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne

I eat a good selection of healthy foods and have become mostly vegetarian.  I also have treats in small amounts at times.  

Moderation is a newer word I've followed most of the time for a couple years now.  Berries and nonstarchy veggies mostly then nonfat plain yogurt and some walnuts. 

 I do have starches a bit too.  I am having soy products as well and a little tuna but not much as I'm not crazy about it.  I also have a small amount of whole grains and seeds.  I enjoy sweet potato chips in moderation.


----------



## Lc jones

One somewhat large meal a day and two very small meals (salad or soup), I limit myself to 1400 calories per day and drink 36 oz. of water per day. I also try to exercise daily.


----------



## peppermint

This is a hard one.....I did lose 10 pounds this last year....We are walking everyday and eating light most of the time...I am a salad person, but
sometimes I get hungry at night....Then I get a snack...I shouldn't but if I only have salad for dinner,   I AM HUNGRY.....Jeez!!!!!


----------



## Lc jones

I have had a hard week we had two birthdays this week and I’m babysitting my grandson this weekend so too many snacks, but I’ll be back on board tomorrow


----------



## retiredtraveler

Having worked out daily for almost 40 years now, and eating a heatlhy diet for the same time, I've never understood why it's at all a 'mystery' or 'difficult' for _anyone_ to maintain a healthy diet. It's pretty simple to us.
   We don't eat anything breaded and/or deep fried.
   We never have desert in the house.
   We never go to 'fast food' restaurants.
   We make our own pizza on a regular basis.
   We don't have a singular piece of meat with other foods on the side. Rather, we eat the way it's traditional in the rest of the world where any kind              of meat is cut into pieces and put into a stew, casserole, stir-fry, etc. We only go through a pound or two of meat, per week, total for two of              us.
    We actually like veges, cereals, whole grain. We really like Thai and Indian food with various curries and spices. We really don't get how someone thinks deep fried battered fish is tasty, but unadulterated salmon is not. But, as stated in another thread, we don't like garlic so we're probably too different .

And yes, we make exceptions on holidays or get togethers with families. That means we will have burgers, commercial pizza, deserts, junk food, etc. Again, it's pretty simple to us. The grocery stores have endless good foods and endless spices to flavor foods and the internet has endless tasty, healthy, easy recipes.


----------



## CatGuy

I've struggled with weight also, and although I'm well down from my peak of about 10 years ago, I added 10 lbs over the holidays, and it's tough getting it off. I've started a food diary, and am planning on checking out the intermittent fasting idea with my wife. I've now set myself a goal to be under 200 before I retire at the end of August: that means losing 16 or more pounds between now and then, about 2.5 pounds a month. Ambitious, but doable, provided I maintain some discipline. Of course, if I had an abundance of discipline, I wouldn't need to lose the 16 pounds!


----------



## Tommy

retiredtraveler said:


> Having worked out daily for almost 40 years now, and eating a heatlhy diet for the same time, I've never understood why it's at all a 'mystery' or 'difficult' for _anyone_ to maintain a healthy diet. It's pretty simple to us.
> We don't eat anything breaded and/or deep fried.
> We never have desert in the house.
> We never go to 'fast food' restaurants.
> We make our own pizza on a regular basis.
> We don't have a singular piece of meat with other foods on the side. Rather, we eat the way it's traditional in the rest of the world where any kind              of meat is cut into pieces and put into a stew, casserole, stir-fry, etc. We only go through a pound or two of meat, per week, total for two of              us.
> We actually like veges, cereals, whole grain. We really like Thai and Indian food with various curries and spices. We really don't get how someone thinks deep fried battered fish is tasty, but unadulterated salmon is not. But, as stated in another thread, we don't like garlic so we're probably too different .
> 
> And yes, we make exceptions on holidays or get togethers with families. That means we will have burgers, commercial pizza, deserts, junk food, etc. Again, it's pretty simple to us. The grocery stores have endless good foods and endless spices to flavor foods and the internet has endless tasty, healthy, easy recipes.


Your intuitive approach is what I'm hoping to eventually achieve and I am slowly getting a little better at it.  Like you, I find that managing the types of things we keep in the house is very helpful.  In my case, however, I've found that I constantly need more protein than intuition dictates - around 100 g/day.  If I didn't consciously keep adding more lean chicken, pork, fish, and low-fat dairy throughout day, my carbohydrate and/or fat intake would be way too high.


----------



## JaniceM

I eat what I want, when I want.  Fortunately, "what" rarely includes junk, and "when" usually follows the pattern I've always had of eating at regular mealtimes.


----------



## AmberTea

Been nibbling far too much past three months, not wise and not healthy, I want and need to
make a change....


----------



## Treacle

Tommy said:


> Thanks all.  I neglected to mention that a few months after starting this experiment, I was able to discontinue the statin drug I had been taking.  The doc said my cholesterol levels are now fine without it.
> 
> I am developing somewhat of a feel for the way specific foods come together.  For instance, I know that when I have a breakfast of oatmeal, fruit, and yogurt, I will have to really focus on getting enough protein and healthy fats for the rest of the day.  But at this point I think the record keeping will have to continue for a while.
> 
> treeguy64, I think it's great that your approach works for you and I greatly admire your active lifestyle.  I have several relatives who are very happy as vegans, but I don't think it would ever work for me.  It's too much of a struggle for me to get enough good protein in my day as it is.
> 
> I did try to create some "set daily menus" early on without much luck, but I may try that again.  We do have some specific meals, particularly lunches and suppers, that we often go to offset nutrient imbalances.
> 
> I truly appreciate all of your thoughts and words of encouragement.


My o/h has angina and the Doc wanted to give him statins. He refused as he doesn't like taking prescription medicine nor do I , haven't been to a Doc for over 20 years and so we looked at diet. Spinach and tomatoes were extremely useful in keeping cholesterol down,as were avocados. Five years on and he's going well. The pain he initially experienced with the Angina,  has never returned. So fingers cross. You have done amazingly well so far and I know you will get on top of this and find what is best for you. ☺


----------



## mlh

Lc jones said:


> One somewhat large meal a day and two very small meals (salad or soup), I limit myself to 1400 calories per day and drink 36 oz. of water per day. I also try to exercise daily.



hi lc. does this work for you and do you snack on anything at all if you get hungry between meals?


----------



## Gaer

I don't crave carbs. I crave protein.  Love beef but have been eating a lot of fish!  Drink a HUGE amount of water!


----------



## fancicoffee13

During the COVID-19, I decided to walk 10,000+ steps a day, get on Weight Watchers and get back to being healthy.  It has worked for me, and have found the Blue point system works in a way of keeping me conscious of what I am eating.  Hope the heart doctor and all are as happy as I am.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Tonight, I had pizza and ice cream!  Healthy cauliflower cheese pizza and Frozen Yogurt with chunks of chocolate cappuccino ice cream!  Love Weight Watchers!


----------



## fmdog44

I am watching LIFE channel right now about a man that has eaten nothing but meat in his life. His parents never objected to his refusal to eat veggies. He currently eats five pounds of meat each day. He looks healthy and is interacting with counselors as i am writing this.


----------



## fmdog44

To follow up on the LIFE show he agreed to counseling and eventually agreed to try eating veggies. It was hilarious to watch him very slowly put green beans in his mouth and then broccoli in what looked like the Chinese dish beef & broccoli. He said looking at it "I have heard of broccoli."
He literally had never eaten a vegetable ever! He looked like he was in his early 30s. The show ended saying he has changed for the better.


----------



## JaniceM

fmdog44 said:


> I am watching LIFE channel right now about a man that has eaten nothing but meat in his life. His parents never objected to his refusal to eat veggies. He currently eats five pounds of meat each day. He looks healthy and is interacting with counselors as i am writing this.


I wonder what his cholesterol levels and heart look like..


----------



## fancicoffee13

Tommy said:


> As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.
> 
> For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.
> 
> The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.
> 
> My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.
> 
> Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.
> 
> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.


I got on Weight Watchers and I had to track everything I ate, kinda like what you did.  I have done it for 4 months, lost 22 pounds.  Basically, I need to eat more vegies, proteins, and healthy desserts and snacks.  I love roasted vegies and add a little meat to them.  And I love bread, so I include a slice of garlic bread with the roasted vegies and that is allowable on WW.  I get full and never lack what I want.  Lots of fruits and vegies and I love corn on the cob with parmesan..


----------



## JustBonee

Gaer said:


> I don't crave carbs. I crave protein.  Love beef but have been eating a lot of fish!  Drink a HUGE amount of water!



I drink plenty of water everyday too..   It keeps food cravings  down for me.


----------



## hellomimi

Not as much as I'd like to. My brother and SIL are bad influences when it comes to food. Filipino dishes are super tasty but not healthy yet we choose them over bland, healthy food... hehe Many say YOLO tho I don't believe in it, but I'm all for enjoying food that makes me happy. Life has a way to balance it for me with our sponsors at work providing only healthy salads, fruits and nuts for all frontliners.


----------



## LindaB

Five years ago I was diagnosed with a liver disease and my doctor put me on a Paleo diet. It has worked wonders for me! Not only did I repair my liver (got rid of all inflammation, softened the scarring and went from a stage 3 to a healthy liver) but I lost over 50 pounds. I have maintained this lifestyle now going on 6 years and I don't miss a thing. I eat no refined sugar, no processed foods, no white potatoes, flour, wheat, rice or oats. There is no calorie counting or portion limitation involved.
At first, I cried and thought I could never do this but when your doctor tells you that death is a certainty with this disease unless you make huge changes, you tend to listen.
Now I can't imagine going back to eating the way I used to. I have a lot of energy, too. 
And I have learned how to choose my foods in restaurants so I feel no limitations there.


----------



## StarSong

LindaB said:


> Five years ago I was diagnosed with a liver disease and my doctor put me on a Paleo diet. It has worked wonders for me! Not only did I repair my liver (got rid of all inflammation, softened the scarring and went from a stage 3 to a healthy liver) but I lost over 50 pounds. I have maintained this lifestyle now going on 6 years and I don't miss a thing. I eat no refined sugar, no processed foods, no white potatoes, flour, wheat, rice or oats. There is no calorie counting or portion limitation involved.
> At first, I cried and thought I could never do this but when your doctor tells you that death is a certainty with this disease unless you make huge changes, you tend to listen.
> Now I can't imagine going back to eating the way I used to. I have a lot of energy, too.
> And I have learned how to choose my foods in restaurants so I feel no limitations there.


Congratulations on your restored health and weight loss!  How wonderful that you and your doctor found an eating plan that works for your body!

I moved to a WFPB (whole food plant based) diet 6-1/2 years ago. Lost 20 lbs fairly quickly, which brought me back to my HS weight and the size I'd been most of my adult life, and it's been relatively easy to remain here.  

Low oil and added fats, zero meat or poultry, almost no dairy, maybe a small serving of fish once a month, one or two eggs a month - often less, but plenty of vegetables, fruits and whole grains. Like you, I mostly avoid potatoes (except orange-fleshed sweet potatoes), white flour and refined sugars. This works for me because I LOVE almost all vegetables, fruits, berries, leafy greens, beans, tofu, hummus, nuts and brown rice.

Dairy, flour and sugar restrictions get lifted during my cookie/pizza party season, which runs from Thanksgiving - Christmas. After all, a gal's gotta live!


----------



## cookiei

I try to eat more produce, less fry food, and smaller portion.  To me these are easier to do than exercise. Lately I've been less active due to heat and covid and felt like I put on weight so I tried to exercise about 5 times a week but after 3-4 weeks I quitted.


----------



## Pina

Some tips I've learned over the years...
Find the plan with foods that you can enjoy and continue with (currently I'm back on the Dukan "Lite")
Weigh daily - preferably after "ahem"
Monitor and record your daily food ( currently I'm recording just carbs and calories)
Exercise daily - 30 minutes walking with my dog, plus some yoga-pilates and strength training
Get involved with a group (like this one) to keep motivated.
Draw line graphs to record your weight loss!

Have a great day!


----------



## oldpeculier

I do a low carb high fat diet diet and normally walk 2 miles every day. I am motivated to maintain it because diabetic complications is not something I wish to experience.


----------



## Della

For those who like keeping records, MyFitnessPal.com is an easy way to do it online (free.)  It has thousands of foods listed and anything you track  will show calories, fat, sugar, protein, carbs, sodium plus a running  pie chart to show proportions. The foods you eat regularly will stay at the top of your page, so most days you just put a check mark by your food and it logs.


----------



## Ronni

Della said:


> For those who like keeping records, MyFitnessPal.com is an easy way to do it online (free.)  It has thousands of foods listed and anything you track  will show calories, fat, sugar, protein, carbs, sodium plus a running  pie chart to show proportions. The foods you eat regularly will stay at the top of your page, so most days you just put a check mark by your food and it logs.


I’ve been using that app for years. There’s a premium (paid) version that I’ve never found the need for, but if you’re looking for more bells and whistles they’re there.

I originally used it to lose the 40 pounds of menopause weight I gained. I calculated how many calories I needed daily to get to my goal weight in a year, and then set that calorie amount as my daily goal. I also set what percentage of those calories would come from carbs, protein and fat.

once those settings were in place it was simply a matter of logging everything I ate and the app kept track of those percentages and the calories I consumed, so I was always aware of how close I was getting to my total daily calories and also whether I was either over, or deficient, in the carb, protein and fat categories.

More recently I’m using the app As a meal planner too. I figure out what I want to eat for the day, log those foods and amounts into the app first thing in the morning, and see where my total calories end up. Then I tweak the foods as needed to make sure I’m within both the allowed calories and the macronutrients. That way it shows me whether or not I have any discretionary calories available for that special treat or piece of chocolate or an extra serving of something. It’s a really handy app.

For those who don’t use their phones for everything the way I do, there’s also a desktop version:  My Fitness Pal


----------



## Della

Forty pounds!  That's fabulous, Ronni. 

I don't have a cell phone so I don't have any such things as apps,   but I keep the site in favorites on my computer and it's instantly ready to use.  

Logging our food seems to help most people eat better even if they don't try to keep within certain numbers.  It's the_ awareness_ of what we're eating that usually makes for better choices.












t


----------



## Lara

I don't do anything except, every time I eat something that's too much or all wrong I take a 2 mile walk on the beach...almost immediately. Not a power walk...just a consistent pace with an occasional running for the frisbee with the dogs. My daughter timed the distance on her app from my starting point to a 2 mile marker (aka someone's lavender beach house...easy to spot when I've finished 2 miles). 

Time flies by when walking on the beach. I wear my tennis shoes and stay on the hard sand when I'm serious about it


----------



## Irwin

I'm the kind of person who can eat whatever he wants. The only problem with that is, I get really fat when I do so.    

Just kidding. I only eat two meals a day and try to make them balanced and healthy, plus I avoid snacks. That keeps my weight under control — especially if I work out a few times a week. I hate exercising, though.


----------



## mellowyellow

I discovered a way to lose weight and keep it off, but only started recently after watching a documentary featuring Michael Mosley, the renowned science journalist who was in Australia for his series to tackle our fastest growing chronic disease: *type 2 diabetes*.

So now I jump on the scales every morning to keep my weight in check. If I over-indulge one day, I re-adjust the next.  It has now become a habit and the weight is slowing coming off.  Having a sweet tooth is tough but the amount of sugar I was eating every day was scary.

https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1951757379791/australias-health-revolution-s1-ep1


----------



## katlupe

I follow the keto food plan and once I got back on it am feeling so much better. Today I was full of energy. Carbs are just bad for me. As soon as I eat them I feel heavy, like I can't lift my legs to walk. Irritable and depressed. So high fat, moderate protein, low carbs is pretty easy for me. 

I will occasionally go out to eat with my bf and my favorite food is Chinese. I will just eat whatever and get right back on it after that meal. We do not go every week so it is okay. Other types of restaurants, I can usually order low carb meals. But we don't go out that often.


----------



## Nathan

@Tommy , Well done sir! 



Tommy said:


> I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.


My weight loss was mostly in 2018-19, I am still journaling my food intake in order to maintain my weight loss.  I'm 1206 days into using Myfitnesspal app to record and track my nutrition, this is working for me.   Some people suggest that "your body will tell you what to eat", well I'm sorry to say that approach won't work for me...maybe if I was single.  My wife clings to her...how should I put it...her toxic eating habits(major carbs & sugar) and frequently has snacks and sweets in the house.  However, I do most_ almost all_ of the cooking, so I can steer the household meals in a better direction.


----------



## dseag2

We eat various chopped salads with chicken strips 5 days a week for lunch.  We eat chicken or fish for dinner, usually with rice and vegetables. I take tons of supplements, all of which my doctor has approved.  I eat small portions throughout the day.


----------



## Lara

mellowyellow said:


> ...I jump on the scales every morning to keep my weight in check. If I over-indulge one day, I re-adjust the next.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/1951757379791/australias-health-revolution-s1-ep1


You re-adjust your scale after you over-indulge? That's BRILLIANT! 
I'm just joking. I knew you meant readjust what you eat.
I couldn't resist.


----------



## charry

I eat whatever I like, in moderation , ....I stop eating at 8pm, and only ever have a banana for breakfast ....plus I drink plenty of water .....I’ve been 9 stone since I was 18 and I’m 5 5 in height ...


----------



## Liberty

Never eat after 7 pm.  Eat some chocolate every day, its one of the 4 major food groups, 
like coffee and ice cream.  Eat lots of green and leafy vegetables which sometimes annoys 
your hub. LOL!


----------



## victorian gent

Moderation and portion size is key!
I was contemplating taking drastic action such as surgery to lower weight. My pre-diabetic levels were at risk and I was buying all bigger clothes.
My family doctor suggested seeing a nutritionist to help with my weight loss and try visiting her first. For 3 months, I had to write down what I was eating and drinking all through each day. My portion sizes had to be reduced sometimes more than half.
I bought myself a compact air fryer instead of using the frying pan, I never batter anything(despite being in the South). I cut my breads intake and stopped the chocolate snacks each day. (So hard for a chocoholic). 
After 4 months, I had lost 40 pounds and 7 inches of my waist. I am not where I want to be but gradually getting there.


----------



## Mr. Ed

How do you maintain a healthy diet?​I hold my breath and jump up and down three times. Seriously though, I have acupuncture treatment every week specifically designed for weightless. Treatment builds up stamina & energy, clears my mind, curbs my appetite and helps me get through the week.​


----------



## fancicoffee13

Tommy said:


> As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.
> 
> For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.
> 
> The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.
> 
> My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.
> 
> Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.
> 
> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.


I went on WW, lost 20 pounds, then went off of it cause I knew what to eat.  I eat fish, 93% beef, lots of fruits and nuts, seeds, vegies, etc.  My weight has been maintained.  My lab works records show I am doing great.  I try to keep sugars and fats at an all time really low!  Fried foods and desserts are a no.  However, once a week I drink a Coke with no sugar, and sugar free frozen yogurt at night.  Plus, I was getting in 10,000 steps in everyday for about 4 months.  Now, I don't do that, I am lucky to get in 3,000 steps in.


----------



## fancicoffee13

victorian gent said:


> Moderation and portion size is key!
> I was contemplating taking drastic action such as surgery to lower weight. My pre-diabetic levels were at risk and I was buying all bigger clothes.
> My family doctor suggested seeing a nutritionist to help with my weight loss and try visiting her first. For 3 months, I had to write down what I was eating and drinking all through each day. My portion sizes had to be reduced sometimes more than half.
> I bought myself a compact air fryer instead of using the frying pan, I never batter anything(despite being in the South). I cut my breads intake and stopped the chocolate snacks each day. (So hard for a chocoholic).
> After 4 months, I had lost 40 pounds and 7 inches of my waist. I am not where I want to be but gradually getting there.


I also think that if I take care of myself, I most likely will have a better life and just maybe a longer life.


----------



## fatboy

trying a keto diet,two weeks in and gained two lbs.i have been very strict.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I love walking and taking hikes. I also eat well proportioned and well balanced meals. I rarely snack on junk food.


----------



## fancicoffee13

fancicoffee13 said:


> I went on WW, lost 20 pounds, then went off of it cause I knew what to eat.  I eat fish, 93% beef, lots of fruits and nuts, seeds, vegies, etc.  My weight has been maintained.  My lab works records show I am doing great.  I try to keep sugars and fats at an all time really low!  Fried foods and desserts are a no.  However, once a week I drink a Coke with no sugar, and sugar free frozen yogurt at night.  Plus, I was getting in 10,000 steps in everyday for about 4 months.  Now, I don't do that, I am lucky to get in 3,000 steps in.


I also check my BMI.  I like to keep my waist line down, weight down, keep sugar and salt out, exercise, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr

Tommy said:


> As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.
> 
> For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.
> 
> The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.
> 
> My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.
> 
> Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.
> 
> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  *I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.*


My wife makes me do it.

Tommy, as far as I'm concerned, as long as one knows the food they're eating is as natural as possible, and they limit or eliminate their intake of "goodies", it isn't necessary to keep a record. I believe our bodies tell us when we've gone off-road. That's been my experience, anyway.


----------



## Tommy

Murrmurr said:


> Tommy, as far as I'm concerned, as long as one knows the food they're eating is as natural as possible, and they limit or eliminate their intake of "goodies", it isn't necessary to keep a record. I believe our bodies tell us when we've gone off-road. That's been my experience, anyway.


My body must have a severe speech impediment.  

Seriously, I'm happy to hear that this works for you.  I consider you fortunate.  It seems to very a lot from person to person.

It's been nearly three years since I started actively controlling my carb/fat/protein ratios and my weight has generally remained +/- one pound.  (I weigh myself weekly).  I did get a bit lax over the holidays and found that I felt hungrier.  Ate more.  Put on a few pounds.  After a couple weeks of careful management, I'm back to my normal weight of 170.

I appreciate your input.  Maybe someday I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Alligatorob

Tommy said:


> My body must have a severe speech impediment.


Mine too!


Murrmurr said:


> I believe our bodies tell us when we've gone off-road.


Yeah, mine tells me by piling on the weight...


----------



## Packerjohn

I seldom eat red meat.  Enjoy my yogurt and fruit every Tuesday and Thursday morning.  Best of all, I keep away from restaurants.  Oh, eating healthy is part of the deal.  You got to exercise and walk a bit too.  A life in front of the TV is a real killer.  Haven't been to a restaurant for many, many moons!


----------



## Murrmurr

> Me:   I believe our bodies tell us when we've gone off-road.


@Alligatorob : Yeah, mine tells me by piling on the weight...

I should add a qualifier; it tells you when you've gone off-road only after you've been ON it for a while.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Lara said:


> You re-adjust your scale after you over-indulge? That's BRILLIANT!
> I'm just joking. I knew you meant readjust what you eat.
> I couldn't resist.


That's me too!  I keep a close eye on my weight, and every morning I step on the scales.  During the holidays when I go off my diet, I can see the scales go up.  I eat carbs more during those days and holiday foods.  I am back on my diet and my numbers are back to where they should be and clothes and coat fitting much better.


----------



## Lavender

Mountain biking, (it burns tons of calories) staying active and discipline on what and how much I eat. But that discipline is hard! I love chips and fries. Also, intermittent fasting works.  For instance only eating during 6 to 8 hours a day and not eating the other 16 to 18 hours. And eating whole foods as much as possible.


----------



## IFortuna

I fast.
Day 15 (1/26/22), of a 20 day (or more) fast.  Intermittent, one meal a day keto foods, except a 48 hour no food interlude.
Amazing results.  Jokes on here are even funnier.      (endocrine overload)   I love dopamine so much.
All senses are heightened. Yes, that one too.  As if I need that problem.


----------



## Lavinia

You need discipline when you go shopping....stick to buying healthy food and resist the temptation to buy all the goodies. However, I do think it helps to allow one day in the week when you indulge in something you really like. Don't deny yourself a little treat.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Lavender said:


> Mountain biking, (it burns tons of calories) staying active and discipline on what and how much I eat. But that discipline is hard! I love chips and fries. Also, intermittent fasting works.  For instance only eating during 6 to 8 hours a day and not eating the other 16 to 18 hours. And eating whole foods as much as possible.


I don't like fasting at all.  I did the one meal a day thing and that just doesn't cut it, especially if I am used to eating 3 meals a day.  Plus, getting the amount of fruits and vegies and other things in one meal just isn't good.  I don't live in the mountains, I live in the plains of Texas and right now it is snowing and riding a bike at my age is out of the question.  I walk and get 10,000 steps a day-that is my goal.


----------



## Tommy

Lavinia said:


> You need discipline when you go shopping....stick to buying healthy food and resist the temptation to buy all the goodies. However, I do think it helps to allow one day in the week when you indulge in something you really like. Don't deny yourself a little treat.


Although I carefully manage my carb/fat/protein ratios, I try to build in one day a month when I take a break from it and eat whatever I feel like.  It's usually a holiday or birthday or other such event.  It makes celebrating easier and it also keeps me from feeling "deprived" of some of life's little pleasures.

On regular days, I often feel like I'm eating more than I want (eating just to "make the numbers") but if I don't keep those ratios, my weight goes up.  Weird, but that's what works for me.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Say, "no to things I cannot eat," and find other options to eat and stick with it.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Anyone want to go out for some White Castle burgers, and fries?   Mike


----------



## fancicoffee13

Geezer Garage said:


> Anyone want to go out for some White Castle burgers, and fries?   Mike


nope


----------



## Geezer Garage

Me either. Was a time though back in the sixties that it was de rigor on a weekend night to drive into the big city, and see how many you could put away. I eat pretty healthy, and getting ready to do a month of abstinence on alcohol, and see how a vegan diet suits me. Mike



fancicoffee13 said:


> nope


----------



## Aunt Bea

I try but I still fall off the wagon and I have to admit that sometimes I jump!  

Having a meal plan and eating a monotonous repetitive diet with few choices/decisions to make helps me to stay on track.

It sounds grim, but I enjoy things like crack slaw, cauliflower fried rice, oatmeal, fish, homemade soup, etc...

I still sneak in a dish of ice cream, a cheeseburger, a piece of chocolate, or a slice of pizza every now and then.

I miss the days when I could wolf down anything in any amount at any time of day and not give it a second thought.


----------



## bufflo

Tommy said:


> As we get older our metabolism slows down and some of us tend to put on weight. That's where I found myself a year ago, so I made the decision to try a personal experiment. I made a commitment to myself to clean up my food choices and to maintain a well balanced diet. No special exercise regimen, no fad diet, just that.
> 
> For the first part, I chose to seriously minimize my consumption of highly processed foods, refined sugars, fried foods, white flour, foods containing significant amounts of saturated fat, and alcohol.  I found this to be much easier than it first sounded.
> 
> The second part involved keeping detailed records of what I eat.  I don't know that many people could/would actually do this, but here I have two distinct advantages.  One, I actually enjoy keeping records (an occupational hazard) and, two, my wife is an exceptionally good sport.
> 
> My dietary targets were to get less than half of my calories from carbs, less than 30 percent from fats, and at least 30 grams of dietary fiber per day.  No limit on the total number of calories.  I have to say, the results of my experiment fascinated and truly astounded me.
> 
> Initially, my daily calorie intake plummeted to around 1200/day.  Eating the right foods in the right proportions, I just wasn't very hungry.  After about a week, any cravings for junk food had all but vanished.  By the end of eight months, I had lost over a third of my starting body weight and reached what I consider an ideal weight for me.  I've maintained that weight for four months now.  My caloric intake slowly increased to about 2000 calories per day and I sometimes have to remind myself to eat a bit more to keep from losing any more weight.  And I've had to replace all of my size 42 waist pants with 36 waist.
> 
> The down side is coming to understand just how difficult it is to maintain those nutrient ratios.  Many good fiber sources come with a lot of carbs.  Protein is often accompanied by high fat content.  I'm wondering if there is a good way to maintain a healthy nutrient balance without having to record every single thing one eats.


Your experience mirrors my own. I have kept a food log for a couple of decades. But, when the pandemic started, I begin cooking all of our meals and I used what I call my '50s diet; a dinner that might have been prepared in the '50s by my mother when I was a kid. This is meat with two fresh vegetables. The meat is limited to fish and I have fish or seafood three times a week. This diet has provided me with more energy and a higher calorie requirement. I used to struggle to lose weight on 1200 calories a day. Now, I am up to about 2400 daily calories for my basal metabolic rate which is my minimum requirement just to keep my body functioning. I have always exercised. But, the extra energy from this diet has upped my workout effort as well. 6' 1", 178 lbs, and 16.5 % body fat all at 75 years old. I could have never done this before I retired. But, i have the time now.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I plug in my chasse every chance I get.


----------



## Lanny

Hard for me to believe now but 25 years ago I weighed more than three hundred pounds. I had high blood pressure, severe gastric reflux and the onset of type 2 diabetes. Over the course of 8-9 years I lost 126 pounds. Simply by not eating junk food, fast food and Coke.
I got sick and tired of feeling sick and tired. I had my wife stop bringing home my favorite junk from the grocery store. Began concentrating on eating only the healthy foods that I love. Tomatoes, chicken, beans, corn, oranges, blueberries. Slowly ended my addiction to Coca-Cola over probably 6 months too. When the weight fell off, so did the medical maladies. And oddly enough, my memory and mental clarity improved. I'm at 155 now with a 21.0 BMI.

The tomato is one of the most nutrient dense foods on the planet. Cooked tomatoes with olive oil are one of the healthiest things you can put in your body. Lycopene is a compound found in tomatoes in abundance that seeks out and destroys cancer-causing free radical cells. Lycopene is made more available when tomatoes are cooked and is more easily absorbed in the presence of healthy fat which olive oil is good for. Olive oil helps lubricate many of the body's functions too. From joints to digestion to skin.
The health benefits of blueberries are enormous. Plus drinking lots of water. Green tea has numerous health benefits.

It's amazing how much difference good diet can do for a person's health. The human body is constantly working to heal itself but often is fighting an uphill battle against toxic substances. 
I believe it was Hippocrates who said "let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food".


----------



## Vida May

win231 said:


> Actually, our metabolism doesn't slow down as we age.  What happens is we start losing muscle mass due to both age and less activity.  Muscle is the only tissue that is metabolically active - which means it uses up calories even when we're at rest.  The more muscle we have, the more calories will be used.  Losing it leads to more calories stored.  That's why exercise is important - especially weight-bearing exercise which maintains muscle mass.  But exercise has to be age appropriate to prevent injury.
> Re:  Healthy Diet:  I make sure my diet includes 70% fruits & vegetables.  No limits on nuts (despite what you may have heard, they don't cause weight gain; the fat in nuts is healthy fat).  I limit processed foods - bread, pasta, chips, anything made with flour etc.
> 
> That's what works for me - & I've had a terrible weight problem since birth.  405 lbs. 38 years ago; 170 past 11 years.


 I didn't lose an ounce until I went to the weight room.  Walking and exercising in a pool made my clothes fit better but not until using the weight room did I lose pounds.  

For me, I had to think in terms of a total healthy lifestyle.  Just focusing on food would last me about a week.  I can fast a week and lose only a few pounds and gain it back in no time.  By adding deliberate exercising it keeps my mind more focused on a healthy lifestyle.  Keeps me thinking "I can have this" instead of thinking "I can not have this."


----------



## hawkdon

I just maintain my fat.....


----------



## mrstime

hawkdon said:


> I just maintain my fat.....


Me too, fat and happy and 82, I mean how much longer do I expect to live?


----------



## Jack3232

I maintain my healthy diet by following these simple methods;

1.  I avoid sweet drinks and drink more amount of water.
2.  I mostly prepare meals at home.
3. To maintain my diet healthy, I make an eating plan each week.
4. I mostly choose recipes that are made with fruits and vegetables.


----------

